# Monitor problem nach neustart



## Kenny (16. August 2003)

Hallo!

ich habe folgendes Problem, immer wenn ich einen Neustart mache schaltet sich der Monitor auf Standby
und springt nicht wieder an, der Rechner läuft dann noch.
ob er Windows hochfährt kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich denke nein denn wenn ich nach einer Weile den
Reset Schalter betätige kommt keine Meldung über abrubtes beenden von Windows oder ähnliches......

Das Problem tritt allerdings nur auf sobald ich einen Treiber für die Grafikkarte installiert habe,
mit dem Standard Monitor Treiber von Windows funzt alles wunderbar.

Treiber habe ich auch alles ausprobiert, von Detonator FX (45.23?)
bis zurück zum 30.82er Detonator, immer das selbe Problem.

Ich habe WinXP Pro und eine Geforce 4 Ti 4200 8x AGP.

Am Monitor kann es nicht liegen denn mit einem anderen tritt das Problem ebenfalls auf.

Nach einem Neustart im abgesicherten Modus funzt es auch ohne Probleme (was mich nicht überrascht hat ). 

Villeicht kann Mir ja jemand helfen, Danke im voraus!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (16. August 2003)

Hallo Kenny,

ich würde vorschlagen dass du erstmal alle Treiber raushaust und die Grafikkarte
deinstallierst. So dass alles im Rohzustand ist, dann kannst du den neuen Detonator aufspielen und mal schaun ob es dann geht. Vielleicht hast du ja vorher
irgendwas an den Treibern gemacht oder einen Falschen installiert ( schau mal
ob du die richtige Version für dein OS hast ) und das Problem behebt sich dann.

MrNugget


----------



## Kenny (16. August 2003)

Daran liegt es nicht, habe die Grafikkarte und eine Festplatte neu gekauft
und dementsprechend Win Xp neu installiert und alle Treiber
(inkl.  Detonator FX) direkt Sauber aufgespielt...

(Bei ausprobieren der älteren Treiber habe ich natürlich auch vorher immer deinstalliert
und dann die neuen draufgepackt  )


----------

